# What kind of algae eater is this?



## lilras (May 2, 2011)

Yesterday I got 4 fish of this kind (3 light orange with some white, one white) I know they are albino algae eaters...but is there a specific name for this? I could not find the proper name....

The pictures are the best I could take of them.

(sorry it wouldn't let me rotate the first pic lol)


















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chinese algae eater. Generally not a good fish, only eats algae when young. Will turn on your fish when it gets older.


----------



## lilras (May 2, 2011)

That's what I thought. Right now they are young and are taking care of some brown algae...but I don't plan on keeping them for long.

I plan on getting some otos or small clown plecos in replacement of these current algae eaters. Good idea?

Forgot to mention this is a ten gallon tank. I am still fairly new to fish keeping.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

otos my work. Brown algae is very common in new setups and should pass all by itself. Otos don't take well to prepared foods so I would be worried about them starving once the algae has passed. Clown plecos get too big IMO.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Mikaila. Interesting that i just finished a post in your other thread, and I warned you there about this so-called algae eater. Won't repeat all that, but briefly get rid of them, they can be nasty and they get big and don't eat algae once they do.

Diatoms (brown algae) is common in new tanks, it will dissipate as M said. I personally do not favour getting any fish to handle algae, unless it is a fish that you really like and want on its own merits. Algae in planted tanks is not, or should not be, a problem. Once established, a trio of otos are nice, or a Farlowella, or a small species pleco like a Bristlenose.

I referred you to the profile on the CAE in the other thread, our profiles are under the second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top. If the name is the same in posts as it appears in the profile, common or scientific, it will be shaded and you can click on that for the profile. Check out the Oto Catfish, Bristlenose Pleco, Farlowella vittata. But these need some space and impact on the tank's bio load so unless the fish is wanted, I would not. From the other photos I am assuming this is a 10g or 20g tank and these fish will add a weight.


----------

